# Breeding buck good and bad show me please!!



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 20, 2018)

I have a buck iconically named Buck (for deer,  my dear  husband named him) I want to know if he a good breeding buck or if I need another for next season. I want to have a good sire. My doe lilly makes alot of milk and is a sweet heart but she needs leg improvement. My doe Daisy has yet to kid but she needs hoof improvement I imagine her legs could as well for future generations... I am learning and I need some teachers!! Buck is very good natured and easy to handle just want to see if he make a good sire thoughts please.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm not sure about conformation. I also have Nubians. I would go by how his mom's udder looked and volume that is what he will pass on too. 
You can also research bloodlines if they are registered.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 22, 2018)

Always better to have them standing on the ground. When they are eating and head down it throws off their structure. So right now you really can't see levelness, width, whether his feet are good or if they toe out. Etc


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 22, 2018)

He looks very nicely conditioned... as much as you can tell from pictures. But confirmation would be hard to tell from the way he is standing in those pics. What he passes on as far as milking capacity, udders and other things, you may not know until he has daughters in milk to prove him.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ok I take some with him on the ground(it's just easier to trim his hoofs on stand)


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Aug 30, 2018)

hopefully once i able to get a new phone i will be able to take pictures my phone is working correctly lately for what ever reason.


----------



## rosti (Aug 30, 2018)

What, if anything, do you know about his dam and sire? That will weigh in almost as much as the buck himself.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Aug 30, 2018)

i been trying to look his sire and his dam up but having a hard time. His sir is TLC Farms Key to the Future. and his dam name is magnolia i am not sure what was the rest of her name unfortunately. i going to email the previous owner and ask her from pictures of the dam and sire but outside of papers on blood work yeah. i bought him mostly for his temperament she had several bucklings at the time and i just asked if she could pick on that was laid back and i would take him plus i couldnt make it out to the farm at that time. i made several mistakes on my buying my herd but that lesson been learned there. in the future i be buying some more goats but not anytime soon and as these three where my first i am very attached to them. Got my phone to kae one picture yay


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 1, 2018)

http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001586378

Should take you to sire pedigree.  This buck has 26 registered progeny.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Sep 1, 2018)

Outside the goats names I am having a hard time understanding what all that stuff means about Buck...


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 1, 2018)

What are you looking at?   Be specific and maybe I  and others can explain?  Your buckling's sire has a pretty good pedigree.   Can you remember dam's herd name?  Do you have your building's application to register?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Sep 1, 2018)

The dam name is caprioroyale Magnolia #N1684431


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Sep 1, 2018)

What does the ETA21 -106 and the other number thing mean


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 3, 2018)

This should get you started.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 3, 2018)

BTW your buck has a full sister that is already registered.  Mockingbird Meadows Willow.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Sep 5, 2018)

Lilly mother is Caprioroyale Jinx and her sir is Hoanbu PB LET ME LEAD and Daisy mother is Caprioroyale bibi  Dahl her sir is also Hoanbu Pb Let Me Lead.


----------

